# Jigging below Meldahl



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy and I fished below Meldahl dam yesterday. We fished up around all the other boats for awhile but didn't do any good. We saw a few sauger caught by those using jigs and minnows I think. We were using Flitterbaits. We decided to get away from the crowd and fish down stream. Turned out to be a great decision because we got into a bunch of drum. Man it was a blast to drift and jig our Flitterbaits and feel that thud. We were using ultra lites with 6 lb test and those drum were a blast. We caught them up to 3 or so pounds. We could have easily put over 20 of them in the boat, be we had some get off. We also caught 1 white bass, 5 sauger, and 1 flathead. The flathead totally inhaled the Flitterbait clear down to its throat. It sure tuned out to be a great day of Flittering.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

I know what you mean about the black drum, I seem to be catching a whole bunch of them while fishing for sauger. Talk about a fight those suckers dont give up easily, I wonder if they move with the sauger?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

What's a Flitterbait????


----------



## nkybigcountry (Aug 10, 2009)

wow that sounds like a great time...ive always been a lake and pond fisherman but this past year dad bought a boat and we keep in on the river...we've been doing a lot of fishing but were still very new to river fishing and can't seem to catch much at all...do you have any advice about drift fishing because thats what we normally do when we get minnows or jig? what time did you guys get into those drums and other fish? also are you finding that the fish are at the mouths of the creeks or have they moved all the way up to the dam yet? any advice to help us catch some fish would be greatly appreciated haha, just gotta learn the river i guess...thanks guys and good fishing to ya!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Flitterbaits:

http://smacktackle.com/catalog/flitterbait.html


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I checked out the flitterbait and it looks great. Is it fished similar to a blade bait? I don't think I would be using a 1/2oz. bait on an ultralight though. I agree that drum are great fun to catch.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

nkybigcountry, drifting and jigging is a blast. We use the trolling motor to correct the drift as we go. I would say that most of our fish came in around 17 ft of water. The sauger were caught in deeper water, close to 30 ft. I don't think the sauger are really in there thick yet. The ones we caught were very small. One thing about jigging is you never know what might bite. That flathead was sure surprising. My buddy had to take his time on that one.

Dacrawdaddy, the Flitterbait can be worked just like a blade bait. We did small lifts and drops with an occasional hard lift to get their attention. I guess we were pushing it a little with the ulta lites, but it was a blast. When you hook a 2 lb drum and wonder if he is going to break you off, man you are having some fun.


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

I fished below Meldahl today. Guys were catching quite a few fish all around me and we managed to put about 15 in the boat, the biggest being 17 inches. some were pretty small. missed a few others. the bite slowed down around 1030, at least for us. We used 1/4 oz chartreuse jig heads tipped with minnows. It seemed that the other boats were having luck but they were catching smaller fish. it was good to get the boat out.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

We went out again yesterday. We didn't catch one sauger but did manage to catch 9 drum up to 4 lb and one walleye 22 3/4 inches. All on Flitterbaits.


----------



## nkybigcountry (Aug 10, 2009)

where can you get flitterbaits at? also where do you find drum up at Meldahl, on the mouths of the creeks?

I know the most common place to fish up at Meldahl is in the lock approach. We've been up there a few times and fished in there with no problem. I was just wondering if it is always like this and the dam officials allow it. I am asking because of the big sign that says no fishing there haha. But gotta do what you gotta do to catch the fish.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know of any stores around here that carry them. Try this:

http://smacktackle.com/catalog/flitterbait.html


As for the drum, look for rocks.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

this colder weather will be good for the sauger fishing at the dam. At least that's what I think. I think for now, we need cooler weather. Once we get into the dead of winter, warm days can be very good. but in general, crappy weather= good fishing.


----------

